# Massey Ferguson 1145



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

Upgraded from a 47 Ford 2N to a 1991 Massey Ferguson 1145 tractor. 3 cylinder turbo diesel with 35 horses at the engine, 31 at the PTO. Love this little 4 wheel drive tractor, got it for what I think is a great price, and want to know if anyone else has any experience with them.

Thanks


----------



## Brownman (Dec 3, 2017)

I have had one for about 18 months. I have a few bugs to work out of it but it's a great little tractor.


----------

